# Planer boards



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Who uses planer boards and are they worth it? Thinking about getting a set for next year. We usually troll 4 rods with 2 straight out the back and 2 out the sides, but the side ones always get hit with no action on the back rods. I was thinking we could cover more water and they might be very effective for trolling shallow flats in the spring.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I think they're worth it for sure! I bought a set of in-line Offshore yellow boards and Gabe gave me some of the better clips for them. It will definately allow you to cover more water, especially when some of the fish in different lakes, especially clear ones, are somewhat boatshy.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Milton an WB hold alot of boat shy fish. Tough at times to get the boat in places a board can go. Have had fish at Milton rip them back like nothin youve seen fresh water and never get them to the boat. Ya there worth it but use with caution! VERY ADDICTIVE!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I have used them early running shallow runners in shallow water following the contour of the shoreline closely and I've got pretty good with it but no hookups yet..


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

I've used the yellow offshore planer boards for the past few seasons with good success. I haven't kept any stats, but it seems more often than not the lure behind the planer board is the one that gets pounded.

Like Jim said, they will help you spread out and cover more water. Not to mention, they help you avoid tangles in multiple line sets

With the Offshore planers, all you have to do is upgrade the front clip to the heavy duty OR-18 clip and your ready to fish.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

In certain conditions, under certain circumstances, on certain bodies of water; They are a MUST. Heres my set of homemade jobs I copied from a mid-west pattern, but made them bigger.....They pull like crazy! I have to completely stop the boat to reel them in and its still hard as Hell!


----------

